# World Update and Wireless Woes [solved]

## AeroIllini

I recently did a world update (emerge -u world) and it updated about 80 packages, since I hadn't done it in a while. I noticed during the update that a new version of madwifi was being installed, so after the update completed I tried to restart my wireless connection to use the new driver (/etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart).

I got the following messages:

```

* Starting ath0

*   Bringing up ath0

*      192.168.0.51

*   ath0 does not exist           [!!]

```

Since my wireless connection was working beautifully before the update, and there were no wireless config files updated by etc-update, I have a couple of questions...

1). Did anyone else experience this problem, and know how to fix it?

2). Is there a way for me to find out which packages were installed in that update, somewhere in the dark recesses of Portage's log files? (for possible rollback to a previous (working) version)

Some pertinent information:

/etc/conf.d/wireless: (the uncommented bits)

```

essid_ath0="welchnet"

channel_ath0="6"

```

my startup scripts:

```

[root] ~ # ls  /etc/init.d/ | grep net

net.ath0 -> net.lo   (previously working)

net.eth0 -> net.lo   (wired card, unused at the moment)

net.lo

netmount

net.wlan0 -> net.lo  (left over from an older wireless card)

```

ath0 does not show up in iwconfig.Last edited by AeroIllini on Sun Sep 11, 2005 4:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

If one of the updates was your kernel sources, you might need to re-emerge madwifi-driver again.

----------

## AeroIllini

Well, I poked around in /var/log and found the emerge log. After a bit of sed wizardry, I came up with this list for the last world update:

```
sys-apps/man-pages-2.07

sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8

media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5

media-libs/tiff-3.7.3

sys-devel/automake-1.9.6

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r1

dev-libs/glib-2.6.5

x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.8

gnome-base/gconf-2.10.1-r1

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r1

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre7    <---

sys-fs/udev-068

net-www/apache-2.0.54-r9

sys-devel/make-3.80-r2

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9    <---

app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

app-text/acroread-7.0.1.1

media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1

gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.0

gnome-base/libgnome-2.10.1-r1

dev-libs/libpcre-6.3

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.10.2

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.0

gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.3

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.10.1

x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.10.2

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14-r2

app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r1

dev-util/anjuta-1.2.4

gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.10.2

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1    <---

media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1

dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r2

app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r1

app-arch/unzip-5.52

www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.42

www-client/mozilla-1.7.11

media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.10

media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.10

app-text/enchant-1.1.6

app-text/gnome-spell-1.0.6

mail-client/evolution-2.2.3-r3

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.2.1

app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5

gnome-extra/yelp-2.10.0

app-editors/gedit-2.10.3-r1

media-video/totem-1.0.4

app-arch/file-roller-2.10.4

gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.10.2-r1

x11-wm/metacity-2.10.3

gnome-base/control-center-2.10.2

x11-libs/libwnck-2.10.3

gnome-extra/zenity-2.10.1

www-client/epiphany-1.6.4

gnome-base/gdm-2.8.0.1-r1

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.10.0-r1

gnome-base/libgtop-2.10.2

media-gfx/eog-2.10.2

gnome-base/gnome-2.10.2

net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r3

sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6

net-www/webapp-config-1.11

dev-db/mysql-4.0.25-r2

dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.6.4_rc1

dev-perl/DBI-1.46

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003

media-video/realplayer-10.0.5

media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha5

media-plugins/live-2005.01.29

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1

media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8

dev-python/dnspython-1.3.3

net-p2p/bittorrent-4.0.2

app-emulation/wine-20050111-r2

sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1

sys-process/psmisc-21.6

sys-devel/m4-1.4.3

```

So I did update the kernel sources, but I didn't update the kernel. I'm still running kernel 2.6.11, which was compiled with wireless support and was working with madwifi before. And when madwifi compiles against the kernel sources, wouldn't it use the sources in /usr/src/linux? In my case /usr/src/linux is still pointing to the same 2.6.11 sources.

Could something have changed in baselayout, which contains the wireless tools?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well, what happens when you try to load the driver and restart the interface?

```
# modprobe ath_pci

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart
```

If it fails, do you get any warning through dmesg?

----------

## AeroIllini

Here is my lsmod and dmesg output:

```

[root] ~ # lsmod ath_pci

WARNING: Error inserting ath_rate_sample (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/net/ath_rate_sample.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

[root] ~ # dmesg

  **snip**

ath_rate_sample: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_rate_sample: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_attach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newassoc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_copy

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_cleanup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_detach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_findrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newstate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_setupxtxdesc

```

At the moment, I'm running a "make clean bzImage" on the current kernel config, to see if perhaps it needs to recompile for the new version of the drivers. I will let you know how it goes.

----------

## AeroIllini

Ok, the kernel recompile did nothing. I'm getting the same errors.

I also re-emerged every version of madwifi-driver I had in my /usr/portage/distfiles: 0.1_pre20050107, 0.1_pre20050420, 0.1_pre20050420-r1, 0.1_pre20050809, and 0.1_pre20050809-r1. All of them gave me the same error(s) in dmesg.

Any ideas?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Did you emerge madwifi-tools?

----------

## AeroIllini

Yes, madwifi-tools is installed, version 0.1_pre20050420.

I found a mention of the "disagrees about version" error message in the madwifi FAQ, which was down yesterday. It said to disable CONFIG_MODVERSIONS in the kernel, since madwifi apparently doesn't support them. So here are the steps I took:

Disabled CONFIG_MODVERSIONS:

```
Loadable module support --->

   [ ] Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [ ] Source checksum for all modules

```

Recompiled the kernel:

```
[root] ~ # make bzImage modules modules_install
```

Booted into new kernel

Recompiled madwifi:

```
[root] ~ # emerge -v madwifi-tools madwifi-driver
```

Now, when I did a modprobe immediately after the emerge, I didn't get any errors, but madwifi didn't work:

```
[root] ~ # modprobe ath_pci

[root] ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

* Starting ath0

*   Bringing up ath0

*      192.168.0.51

*   ath0 does not exist           [!!]

```

But when I rebooted and let ath_pci load at boot, I get a segmentation fault.

```
[root] ~ # dmesg

  **snip**

ath_rate_sample: ath_rate_attach

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 5f00456d

 printing eip:

e08726a0

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

Modules linked in: ath_pci ath_rate_sample wlan ath_hal nvidia

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e08726a0>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.11-gentoo-r6) 

EIP is at ath_rate_ctl_reset+0xd0/0x470 [ath_rate_sample]

eax: 00000000   ebx: c17d2000   ecx: df2c0000   edx: 00000000

esi: 5f004545   edi: 00000000   ebp: c17d2000   esp: df0e7d3c

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 1685, threadinfo=df0e6000 task=df0a8510)

Stack: ffffffb2 ffffffb2 ffffffb0 00000000 c010c8f5 00000060 001ee6a4 00000001 

       b1432798 000022c5 8ebd7b48 e129fd88 c13ddc80 c0134570 c17d21fc df2c0628 

       df2c0000 c17d2000 e1286540 c17d27f8 df2c0000 e12874db df2c0000 c17d2000 

Call Trace:

 [<c010c8f5>] mark_offset_tsc+0x1f5/0x350

 [<e129fd88>] zz0aa2eec1+0x1a4/0xd4c [ath_hal]

 [<c0134570>] prep_new_page+0x60/0x70

 [<e1286540>] ath_key_update_begin+0x0/0x70 [ath_pci]

 [<e12874db>] ath_node_alloc+0x9b/0xc0 [ath_pci]

 [<e1286540>] ath_key_update_begin+0x0/0x70 [ath_pci]

 [<e12c7ff3>] ieee80211_node_lateattach+0x13/0xe0 [wlan]

 [<e1286540>] ath_key_update_begin+0x0/0x70 [ath_pci]

 [<e12c1aaf>] ieee80211_media_init+0x1f/0x4a0 [wlan]

 [<e1286a3c>] ath_setslottime+0x2c/0x50 [ath_pci]

 [<c011bf65>] __mod_timer+0x135/0x1c0

 [<e12c254f>] ieee80211_watchdog+0x5f/0x90 [wlan]

 [<e12c1699>] ieee80211_ifattach+0x159/0x2e0 [wlan]

 [<e12865b0>] ath_key_update_end+0x0/0x70 [ath_pci]

 [<e1286540>] ath_key_update_begin+0x0/0x70 [ath_pci]

 [<e128486c>] ath_attach+0x86c/0xae0 [ath_pci]

 [<e1285ba0>] ath_media_change+0x0/0x40 [ath_pci]

 [<e12c2370>] ieee80211_media_status+0x0/0x180 [wlan]

 [<c012eea2>] request_irq+0x82/0xa0

 [<e128b75e>] ath_pci_probe+0x22e/0x3e0 [ath_pci]

 [<c02768b2>] pci_device_probe_static+0x52/0x70

 [<c027690c>] __pci_device_probe+0x3c/0x50

 [<c027694c>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x50

 [<c02cf98f>] driver_probe_device+0x2f/0x80

 [<c02cfadc>] driver_attach+0x5c/0xa0

 [<c02d002d>] bus_add_driver+0x9d/0xd0

 [<c02d064f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0276bc4>] pci_register_driver+0x64/0x90

 [<e085602d>] init_ath_pci+0x2d/0x5b [ath_pci]

 [<c012c936>] sys_init_module+0x186/0x240

 [<c010272f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 10 0f b6 42 09 0a 42 08 0f b6 c0 89 43 14 0f b6 95 15 01 00 00 47 83 c3 10 0f b6 c2 39 c7 7c ab 31 c0 0f b6 d2 89 85 3c 01 00 00 <0f> b6 46 28 88 85 e8 01 00 00 0a 46 29 85 d2 88 85 e9 01 00 00

  **snip**

```

I'm really confused now.

----------

## AeroIllini

My boot process also freezes when loading the sound modules, which makes me suspect my problems are not with the ath_pci module specifically, but with my kernel being able to properly load modules.

I think I would like to try upgrading my kernel to 2.6.12-r5. Is is safe to just copy my current .config file over before running menuconfig?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Yes! I do it all the time.

FYI, I have gentoo-2.6.12, madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420 and madwifi-tools-0.1_pre20050420 with an atheros AR5212 pci card. It has no problems loading the driver.

----------

## AeroIllini

I am also using an AR5212 pci card.

Do you have the following kernel options enabled in your kernel? The madwifi wiki said that the driver might have problems with them, but it seems to me that they would be very benificial.

```
Loadable module support --->

   [ ] Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [ ] Source checksum for all modules

```

I'll let you know how the new kernel works out.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *AeroIllini wrote:*   

> I am also using an AR5212 pci card.
> 
> Do you have the following kernel options enabled in your kernel? The madwifi wiki said that the driver might have problems with them, but it seems to me that they would be very benificial.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, I don't. By the way, I'm using gentoo-2.6.12-r6.

I'm posting my config file here.

----------

## AeroIllini

My new 2.6.12 kernel finished compiling, and the good news is that ath0 is working again! I'm posting this reply from my Gentoo box.

However, the bad news is that my net.lo is on the fritz. I get the following errors when running /etc/init.c/net.lo start:

```
* Starting lo

*   Bringing up lo

*     127.0.0.1/8

SIOCSIFDDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBDRADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

```

After doing an "equery belongs /etc/init.d/net.lo", I saw that it was a part of sys-apps/baselayout... I re-emerged baselayout and now everything is working beautifully. (By the way, without a working net.lo, Gnome refuses to launch; it freezes on login. I'm not sure why.)

My question for the Gentoo community is this: is there a way for me to list all the packages that reference /usr/src/linux during compile (I already know of madwifi-drivers, nvidia-kernel, and baselayout)? That would effectively give me a list of packages I have to re-emerge every time I update my kernel sources.

Thanks for your help, jmbsvicetto.

----------

## UberLord

 *AeroIllini wrote:*   

> My question for the Gentoo community is this: is there a way for me to list all the packages that reference /usr/src/linux during compile (I already know of madwifi-drivers, nvidia-kernel, and baselayout)? That would effectively give me a list of packages I have to re-emerge every time I update my kernel sources.

 

I think there is one, but I cannot remember it's name. Try asking on #gentoo on irc.freenode.net if no-one here can help.

BTW, you don't need to re-emerge baselayout when compiling kernels

Your bug is here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104415 (it is kernel related I think, but trust me that baselayout doesn't install anything in /lib/modules so you don't need to re-emerge it for new kernels)

----------

